# I really didn't think this could be real.....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*......but it was! Has anyone ever gotten a bigger power zone bonus? 
(Ended up making $41.89)

Added to my $18 Streak Bonus....made $80 in 1.5 hrs. Came home early! *


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

That's what happens when a few hundred people leave Six Flags at the same time.
My largest PPZ was about $25.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Illini said:


> That's what happens when a few hundred people leave Six Flags at the same time.
> My largest PPZ was about $25.


Well....ride #1 wasn't 6 Flags....but the next 2 were!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ya I had few a out the same. My buddy had a $54 once...I do 99% uber.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Happy you guys meet good riders.

Bad riders will just cancel and then your bonus will be GONE lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Happy you guys meet good riders.
> 
> Bad riders will just cancel and then your bonus will be GONE lol


Two years.

99.989% of my fares were good riders or better.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Two years.
> 
> 99.989% of my fares were good riders or better.


Lucky you.

I just met a rider yesterday...Lyft base right with 3STOPS

1st Stop she tell me she is just getting her drug at Smith store.

I wait 15mins message her and she say right out.

30mins, I called her, she hang off the phone
I went into Smith Pharmacy. She wasn't there.

I cancel ride and contact Lyft support be like "This passenger disappeared after first stop, I hope shes ok"
Lyft support: "This ride 0.68 miles and 45mins, Here is your 7.44$ pay. You should always talk with passenger so you know how long you will wait"
Me: "She tell me she will be right out!"

WTF Lyft, passenger always lie about waiting time so driver wouldn't drive away , Lyft should TAKE OFF this BS "STOP" feature because most passenger abusing it.

Lesson learned, I should Never and ever wait for passenger lol I was just being nice


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I dunno…

I’ll take a $70/hr weekend, over any unicorn personal power zone.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I dunno…
> 
> I’ll take a $70/hr weekend, over any unicorn personal power zone.
> View attachment 614116


Wow you work all that 23 hours in 3 days weekend .? Lux ride only or it's bonus at midnight?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> *......but it was! Has anyone ever gotten a bigger power zone bonus?
> (Ended up making $41.89)
> 
> Added to my $18 Streak Bonus....made $80 in 1.5 hrs. Came home early! *
> ...


Oh that's random rations Lyft gives to people. Gryft is just keeping you hooked with random bonus zones.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Happy you guys meet good riders.
> 
> Bad riders will just cancel and then your bonus will be GONE lol


I had this happen to me Saturday. is that normal on Lyft to lose your bonus if the pax cancels?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Have had a couple of $40+ PPZ's, they are rare, but it happens


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> I had this happen to me Saturday. _* is that normal on Lyft to lose your bonus if the pax cancels?*_


*No!* I don't know what @Eagle Wolf Sparrow meant. Anytime I got a PPZ bonus and the pax cancels....the bonus gets attached to the next ride.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> *No!* I don't know what @Eagle Wolf Sparrow meant. Anytime I got a PPZ bonus and the pax cancels....the bonus gets attached to the next ride.


Well, I lost mine on Saturday. PAX cancelled. Had a PPZ (not a big one, only $4.47), but after the cancel the screen didn't show it. So I logged out and didn't run any more Lyft trips that night. That's how I run this shit, side ***** acts up, she gets the night off.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Happy you guys meet good riders.
> 
> Bad riders will just cancel and then your bonus will be GONE lol


The bonus stays if a rider cancels. It only goes away if Lyft itself cancels.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Wow you work all that 23 hours in 3 days weekend .? Lux ride only or it's bonus at midnight?


Regular ol' 3 PAX Lyft.

Friday 6pm - 2am.
Saturday 4pm - Midnight.
Sunday Noonish - 7pm ish.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Regular ol' 3 PAX Lyft.
> 
> Friday 6pm - 2am.
> Saturday 4pm - Midnight.
> Sunday Noonish - 7pm ish.


Woo. What city?


UberChiefPIT said:


> Regular ol' 3 PAX Lyft.
> 
> Friday 6pm - 2am.
> Saturday 4pm - Midnight.
> Sunday Noonish - 7pm ish.


Woo. Wonder what city 🤔 that's awesome. But is that mainly bonus right?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Woo. What city?
> 
> Woo. Wonder what city 🤔 that's awesome. But is that mainly bonus right?


I had an 80 ride earnings guarantee (not a bonus), and numerous $18 3-ride streak bonuses.

I had never actually done a Lyft earnings guarantee before, as I was skeptical that they would include all the extras as part of my earnings (tips, streaks, etc). I found out it's pretty transparent. Just base fares and PPZ's are part of the subtracted amount from the earnings guarantee.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Here’s how these work: Lyft slowly steals $300 from you all week and then they give you $40 of it back.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lyft base


You lost me here



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I wait 15mins


You REALLY lost me here 🤷‍♂️




EagleWolfSparrow said:


> 30mins


I have no words 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Woo. What city?
> 
> Woo. Wonder what city 🤔 that's awesome. But is that mainly bonus right?


If you point to someone's name it pops up their profile, which includes their city, if the user chose to fill it in


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Well, I lost mine on Saturday. PAX cancelled. Had a PPZ (not a big one, only $4.47), but after the cancel the screen didn't show it. So I logged out and didn't run any more Lyft trips that night. That's how I run this shit, side *** acts up, she gets the night off.


You didn't lose it, it just disappeared from the screen, it was still out there in the ether, had you gotten another request, you would have collected it, by going off-line, you lost it though. I had a $6.50 PPZ on Saturday morning like that, got a ride request a few blocks away, I was out stretching my legs, reached in, accepted the ride, it was 4 minutes away, pax called and described what he was wearing (he was at a busy hotel), said I'd be there in 5, I pulled out of my napping spot and the ride cancelled, oh, well, about a minute goes by and I get another request 8 minutes away, picked that rider up, when I dropped him off, the PPZ was included in the fare.


----------

